# Nirvana Overrated?



## VILEPLUME (Oct 28, 2011)

When I was in high school, Nirvana was the "cool" band to listen to it seemed. I was a big fan and had a bunch of their albums.

Anyways, now that I am older I was listening to them again, and I just cant seem to get into the music. Other bands like the chili peppers, who are fun to listen to and Rage against the machine, who have a strong political/moral issues to sing about are still great to listen to as well. But when I listen to Nirvana, it doesnt "do" anything for me anymore. It doesnt get me really rockin, or happy, or zealous/pumped up or anything. To be honest, it kind of makes me feel depressed.

So now that I look back, I dont even know why I listen to them in the first place lol.


----------



## ghantron (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought this was about the seed company... listen to something better


----------



## funkyskunky (Oct 28, 2011)

dude there still a great band the thing is there just way way overplayed , but now that im older i dont want to listen to depresseing ass shit


----------



## beardo (Oct 28, 2011)

Try listening to Alice In Chains


----------



## Smegmaroo (Oct 28, 2011)

you know i in one manner kind of agree that nirvana may be a little over-rated. In my opinion they do just lack that kind of message behind their music that empowers it, and their songs are amazingly written, just have no morality in their fibers. On the other hand i think they are fucking sick and give me mad boners. Im listening to them now "You know you're right" and i am in god damn love with it. I suppose it is just a matter of one's perception, being affected by a countless number of factors.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2011)

Smegmaroo said:


> you know i in one manner kind of agree that nirvana may be a little over-rated. In my opinion they do just lack that kind of message behind their music that empowers it, and their songs are amazingly written, just have no morality in their fibers. On the other hand i think they are fucking sick and give me mad boners. Im listening to them now "You know you're right" and i am in god damn love with it. I suppose it is just a matter of one's perception, being affected by a countless number of factors.
> View attachment 1860217


I am not saying they are horrible, I guess I just came to the realization that I grew out of them. I mean, I also listened to limp bizkit then as well lol.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;iawxB0MLc9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iawxB0MLc9Q[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Nov 13, 2011)

not over-rated in the least bit. this shit happens all the time. when the b's won the cup last year you had every new englander was shopping in a tim thomas jersey. its just what happens. when something gets popular people jump on the train. and music is different with age. while you change your attitude towards life changes which in turn can change what you listen too. my dad used to be obsessed with steely dan back in the day. he would just drive around in his chevy fan and pound joints. today.....he likes steely dan but he isn't as obsessed with them


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 13, 2011)

VILEPLUME said:


> So now that I look back, I dont even know why I listen to them in the first place lol.


I'm the opposite the more I listen the more I like them, back in the 90's Pearl Jam was all I listened to for grunge, NOBODY else mattered to me then.
They're still my fav of that decade but I've expanded my apreciation of the genre and no I don't think they are overated by any means.
That's like saying early Beatles was overated for being just fluff pop but it changed music forever.
The Foo Fighters are still as relevant as they were when they started and they are only 33 % Nirvana.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 13, 2011)

Blasphemy
and some mo shit


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 14, 2011)

Never liked Nirvana...


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Nov 17, 2011)

beardo said:


> Try listening to Alice In Chains


 first thing you said i can agree with. alice in chains > nirvana


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 18, 2011)

Sucked then, sucks now! Who the hell are the foo fighters relevent to? Did they play anything that don't suck?


----------



## mame (Nov 18, 2011)

AIC is good, but I'm kind of surprised not many people like Nirvana a ton... Nirvana has pretty much always been one of my go-to bands for when I want to listen to that kind of stuff and when I play guitar I always end up playing a Nirvana song before I'm done... I'll be like "Seek and Destroy" then I'll hit up Hendrix - maybe "hey joe" - but at some point I'll just bust into "Rape me" or "About a Girl" before of course moving on to a little "Comfortably Numb"... 

Nirvana is great IMO.


----------



## filtereye (Dec 12, 2011)

I find their music went with a frame of mind. Rebellion, angst, divergence, sadness etc. Kurt's pain was tangible, you can tell the lyrics had a lot of meaning to him not something he was singing just for the sake of making money. Definitly not overrated.

There might've been a time in my life where I could relate to this but as I changed and grew so did my taste in music. I go back to them from time to time.


----------



## BA142 (Dec 12, 2011)

i hate nirvana


----------

